# Dressed down Tanks



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

Any of you guys wear your Tank daily casually? Cartier faces are very dressy, very lux, but I’m considering it, just trying to find more pics of brown or distressed straps on them to get a feel for it.

Wasn’t into them until Mrs tried one on recently and loved it, but she would be wearing hers at work. I think I’d like it as a replacement for the Reverso I always wanted but wrists are too small to pull off (6.75inches).

Thoughts, or even better pics? 🤭


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Of course-don't worry about what's proper! Life is way too short for that. Jeans and a t shirt, suit-both are fine in my book...


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I’d be cool with wearing a Tank or a Reverso, something in that genre, with everything down to say a polo shirt and jeans. I think it’s maybe a little too dressy for a T-shirt, definitely not with shorts. Then again that’s just me.


----------



## Watchretriever (Aug 11, 2018)

I think the Tank dressing down amazingly well. It's such a strap monster which makes it incredibly versatile. One of the iconic pictures of Muhammad Ali wearing his tank he is shirtless in so I suppose if he can pull it off shirtless, than you should manage just fine in a tshirt


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

When i finally get a solarbeat, ill wear it with anything.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

cykrops said:


> When i finally get a solarbeat, ill wear it with anything.


I bet it pairs beautifully with a Borat-style monokini.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I bet it pairs beautifully with a Borat-style monokini.


Then i am in luck!


----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

I think so!










At any rate, wear it how you like it! I've seen people wearing Cartiers with sweatpants. Don't let gatekeepers stop you.


----------



## BePhreed (Feb 25, 2018)

I hold the (potentially hypocritical) opinion that I believe one can always dress down a dress watch and never dress up a tool watch.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

i want to try reverso style strap on the tank, if its the 

the one with the fabric version should dress it down quite a bit


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I wear my Tanks dressed up and down. Here are some photos with mostly dress-downs. I’m wearing my Tank with denim and a tee-shirt as I write this.
























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BePhreed (Feb 25, 2018)

Great photos, powerband. May I ask your wrist size?


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

powerband said:


> I wear my Tanks dressed up and down. Here are some photos with mostly dress-downs. I’m wearing my Tank with denim and a tee-shirt as I write this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BePhreed said:


> Great photos, powerband. May I ask your wrist size?


And the size of the tank?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

My wrist size is 6.3 to 6.5, and this is the Tank Must large with the dimension of: 25.5 mm x 33.7 mm.

Here, hanging with my daughter at the library for “quiet afternoon reading.”











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

tank solo in rose gold


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

NightScar said:


> tank solo in rose gold
> View attachment 16535223
> 
> View attachment 16535214
> ...


That’s sweet. I should have bought one a few years ago when the price for this one was manageable. Looks good in your wrist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benbenny (Jan 24, 2016)

I like mines all brown. 

1970s Cartier Tank Wood Jumbo 25x34mm on 6.75 inch wrist.


----------



## EncounterID (Jan 9, 2022)

I wear mine with sweats and t-shirts at home all the time 😂. It truly blends in with anything.


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

I saw a guy hiking with one today. I’m not sure I’d do that with any watch on a leather strap. It did look a little out of place on the trail


----------



## SineQuaNon81 (Apr 9, 2021)

I just received my new Large Tank, and the strap fits great. It’s 115/85 19-16. When I’ve gone to by another one from Delugs, I’m seeing the same taper but 115/70 (medium) or 125/75 (large). Should I just get the large since it’s the same overall length? Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

SineQuaNon81 said:


> I just received my new Large Tank, and the strap fits great. It’s 115/85 19-16. When I’ve gone to by another one from Delugs, I’m seeing the same taper but 115/70 (medium) or 125/75 (large). Should I just get the large since it’s the same overall length? Thanks!!


Yes, get the large. The placement of the buckle underneath your wrist will just be a 10mm difference (either way, depending on wrist size and how the original strap fit) from where the buckle fell with the original strap.


----------



## SineQuaNon81 (Apr 9, 2021)

Hayseed Brown said:


> Yes, get the large. The placement of the buckle underneath your wrist will just be a 10mm difference (either way, depending on wrist size and how the original strap fit) from where the buckle fell with the original strap.


Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Man, they do dress down well. Great pictures, folks!


----------



## quakeroatmeal (Nov 1, 2019)

Wearing my Tank Must XL on a grey canvas strap today at work. The Tank is an underrated strap monster for sure.


----------



## SineQuaNon81 (Apr 9, 2021)

Anytime Tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willemdv (11 mo ago)

NightScar said:


> tank solo in rose gold
> View attachment 16535223
> 
> View attachment 16535214
> ...


Which strap is that? It looks great!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch (Apr 10, 2021)

The most casual Tank


----------



## Fedev (Feb 22, 2021)

Brian Eno’s Watch said:


> The most casual Tank
> View attachment 16662920


Been thinking about getting a person strap for my Tank as well but can't seem to find a good 19 mm alternative. Is your strap 19 mm or have you squeezed a 20 mm in there?


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch (Apr 10, 2021)

Fedev said:


> Been thinking about getting a person strap for my Tank as well but can't seem to find a good 19 mm alternative. Is your strap 19 mm or have you squeezed a 20 mm in there?


I have the small, so it’s actually a 16mm. Have you tried searching vintage NOS perlon on eBay? Highly recommend seller timesofplenty for a wide range of sizes.


----------



## Fedev (Feb 22, 2021)

Brian Eno’s Watch said:


> I have the small, so it’s actually a 16mm. Have you tried searching vintage NOS perlon on eBay? Highly recommend seller timesofplenty for a wide range of sizes.


Oh, I didn’t notice. I will have a look, thank you!


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

EDC cargo shorts pocket dump. Missing in the pic is a Chris Reeve “Elemental” folding knife.


----------



## DCWatchCollector (Aug 26, 2018)

Vanderlust said:


> Any of you guys wear your Tank daily casually? Cartier faces are very dressy, very lux, but I’m considering it, just trying to find more pics of brown or distressed straps on them to get a feel for it.
> 
> Wasn’t into them until Mrs tried one on recently and loved it, but she would be wearing hers at work. I think I’d like it as a replacement for the Reverso I always wanted but wrists are too small to pull off (6.75inches).
> 
> Thoughts, or even better pics? 🤭


Think you definitely dress it down. Especially on one of those fabric reverso straps.


----------



## Pepesdad (10 mo ago)

EDC with shorts and t-shirt...but I'm an old man and retired.


----------

